# Bohning Tower Jig



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just openned my new Bohning Tower Jig yesterday and I love it. It requires a little assembly (1 screw and 3 bolts - nothing difficult) and your in business.

This new jig is the cat's meow, allowing you to lay down the perfect helix on a Blazer vane and mount 3 of them at one time. It will accept many different diameter arrows with minimal adjustment. It's a simple to use, fool proof method of getting a good helix and just an all around good jig.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I have no experience with that tower but I use a Arizona ez fletch and it works awsome too. No more one fletch at a time.


----------



## AZBrewer (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking at these they look very interesting. Anyone used them on Norway Fusion 2.1 inch vanes yet? I saw where it says they will only work on 2 inch vanes, the fusions I use are 2.1. I would hate to spend the money only to find out I am .1 inch from working.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

The ez fletch mini is good for 2.5 in fletching. And it puts a crazy helical on them.


----------

